# calendar cover updates



## dr.jaimie

please everyone submit a pic...EVERYONES picture makes the cover so please send one in. we want to have a good representation of SM with the cover so send them my way [email protected]

try to group multiple pets but i know it is hard sometimes and those can be an exception. right now i dont have many pics... 

also if ne one has ideas for design please let me know... 

the final result can be seen here http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry662934


----------



## dr.jaimie

i will aslo add the pics have to be square...i will crop them to a square. do not crop them for me unless u know what u r doing. if u r submitting a group photo of more than 2 sometimes i can make these take up 2 squares with a rectangle..but try to send pics of them close together, otherwise it will be too small to see. again send group pics for more than one malt PLEASE. if it is impossible at least try get two together if u can. you have until nov so if u dont have the pics u want yet dont settle and send what u have..try and take some u do have time. no one will be left out if sent by deadline.


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Aww look my babies !!! I cant wait to see the finished product!!!

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 5 2008, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645410


> [/B]


----------



## The A Team

Hey, Jaimie....when you show us these updates, can you also add your e-mail address so I don't have to search for Joe's original Calendar post? Thanks. Hopefully, I'll get to choose a picture this weekend.


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2008, 03:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645441


> Hey, Jaimie....when you show us these updates, can you also add your e-mail address so I don't have to search for Joe's original Calendar post? Thanks. Hopefully, I'll get to choose a picture this weekend.[/B]


my email addy is there :huh: or am i not understanding u


----------



## sophie

Jaimie, it's looking great already. Thanks for doing this for SM. 

Sophie was so proud of being on the cover back in 2007:

[attachment=41776:Sophie_w...ar_small.JPG]

Linda


----------



## dr.jaimie

BUMP


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## SicilianRose

Looking great!!! I can not wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Its looking good Jaimie!!!


----------



## MissMelanie

WELL now I have proof positive that this was one VERY FAST year! Holy cows, it's this time already again?! :huh: 

Whoa... how did this happen?
:shocked: 
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie

*BUMP!


i update as they come so be sure to check the top photo*


----------



## dr.jaimie

added more!


----------



## scoopsmommy

yay!!! my fluffa butt is on a cover!!


----------



## lovesophie

Looking good! I will have to get mine in ASAP! I don't have any good shots of the two of them, but I'll definitely try!


----------



## njdrake

That's looking great. I see my girls there


----------



## 2maltese4me

Wow, looks like an awful lot of space left?? 

Should I send over individual pix or are you waiting a bit longer???


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 5 2008, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645516


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2008, 03:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645441





> Hey, Jaimie....when you show us these updates, can you also add your e-mail address so I don't have to search for Joe's original Calendar post? Thanks. Hopefully, I'll get to choose a picture this weekend.[/B]


my email addy is there :huh: or am i not understanding u
[/B][/QUOTE]


:brownbag: just disregard everything I say after 7pm.... :smrofl:


----------



## dr.jaimie

i hope everyone plans to put a pic in for the cover  so far not so good. comeon everyone!


----------



## joyomom

sing along with Mateo....bump, bump-bump, da bump de bump, de bump..... :yahoo: 
hope this is moving on up !!!! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## The A Team

Jaimie, when time is getting short and if you still need more pics, let us know.....those of us with multiple dogs can send individual pictures like we did last year.


----------



## dr.jaimie

well since joe's mass email i have gotten 13 emails today! its filling up


----------



## graceandmartin

WOW!!!! It looks great Jaimie!!! :yahoo: And like all the other mommies, I'm giddy to see my lil fluff butt too, right in the top row!! :wub2: THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR WORK!!!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## joyomom

Bump -

Thank you Jaimie!!! It looks really good!!!!


----------



## sophie

Oh, everyone's fluffs, look so cute! BUMP!!


----------



## Annita

omg!!! Teddy looks soo cute!! thanks a lot for putting his picture!


----------



## dr.jaimie

bumpity bump! added more


----------



## saltymalty

DrJ...sent in a photo of Miss V'doggie.


----------



## MandyMc65

Are we going to a guess the pups on the cover again this year?
That would be fun. I know a lot of people (including myself) didn't participate last year, but it'd still be fun to do! 

It looks great Jamie!


----------



## dr.jaimie

it will be harder to guess the pics...i think half of them arent regulars but i have been labeling the pics if someone wishes to guess


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## dr.jaimie

bump!


----------



## Annita

its looking pretty cool!


----------



## Cosy

[attachment=41998:BUMPMALT_BB.gif]


----------



## dr.jaimie

*BUMP!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm getting my digital camera tomorrow !!! :chili: so am waiting to get some new shots of the squirts... most that I have now I have I have already posted in the gallery... and would like to try something 'new" for the cover . 
Might even get something 'decent' for submission to Joe!

I'm getting a very basic one and one that my friend already has so should be quick to get going with it ...I HOPE! LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 12 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649485


> I'm getting my digital camera tomorrow !!! :chili: so am waiting to get some new shots of the squirts... most that I have now I have I have already posted in the gallery... and would like to try something 'new" for the .
> 
> I'm getting a very basic one and one that my friend already has so should be quick to get going with it ...I HOPE! LOL[/B]



o yay welcome to the digital world! cant wait to see the pics


----------



## dr.jaimie

added more bump!


----------



## paris

Jaimie, I sent you a picture. 

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## dr.jaimie

babababump! updated 1st post


----------



## k/c mom

It's looking great, Jaimie!!!! Thank you so much for doing this again this year!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

after three yrs i have a system down. i wish i had more pics to add. please dont be shy everyone's malt gets to be on the cover


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated bump!


----------



## joe

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 14 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650230


> after three yrs i have a system down. i wish i had more pics to add. please dont be shy everyone's malt gets to be on the cover[/B]



please send Jaimie your cover pics, bump


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 15 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650863


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 14 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650230





> after three yrs i have a system down. i wish i had more pics to add. please dont be shy everyone's malt gets to be on the cover[/B]



please send Jaimie your cover pics, bump
[/B][/QUOTE]


joe dont forget about ur crew!


----------



## joyomom

Hey Everyone, make sure you add those darling pictures of your babies!

I want to bring this calendar to my classroom and the kids will love to see your little fluffers! :wub: 

bump, bump , bump!!!!


----------



## sophie

Brit, what the heck is that? The more I stare at it the less I can figure it out. (Is somebody spanking somebody? :brownbag: ) :smrofl: 

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 11 2008, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649064


> [attachment=41998:BUMPMALT_BB.gif][/B]


----------



## Cupcake2007

i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171


> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]



Thanks, I've got it now. It's a maltese from the rear view! I need to go wash between my ears. :smrofl:


----------



## dr.jaimie

for those that have sent pics and dont see ur malt in the calendar please make sure i didnt email u back about the pic u sent! thanks!

BUMP


----------



## joe

ttt


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!


----------



## sophie

I love the "reserved for baby Katie" square.

BA-DA-BUMP!

Linda


----------



## Cupcake2007

Bumpity Bump Bump Bumpity Bump Bump SEND THOSE PICTURES IN!!!!!!!!!!!






So far I notice, CupCake, Lady, Daisy, baby toby, Archie and Abbey, and i think Cosy.


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!


----------



## Cosy

[attachment=42325:bumpitybump_bb.gif]


----------



## dwerten

It looks great Jaime


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171


> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653281


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171





> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy 
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's a maltese from the rear doing the bump. Don't make me come over there! :smmadder: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653309


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653281





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171





> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy  
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's a maltese from the rear doing the bump. Don't make me come over there! :smmadder: :walklikeanegyptian: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


i knew exactly what it was from the first time i saw it. great job brit!


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2008, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653315


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653309





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653281





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171





> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy  
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's a maltese from the rear doing the bump. Don't make me come over there! :smmadder: :walklikeanegyptian: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


i knew exactly what it was from the first time i saw it. great job brit!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The first time I saw it I wasn't sure...but once cupcake's mom said it was something wagging it's tail it was obvious, I felt kinda dumb. Now, all I see is that cute little malt shaking it's butt. Too cute!

Linda


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 18 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653327


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2008, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653315





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653309





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653281





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171





> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy  
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's a maltese from the rear doing the bump. Don't make me come over there! :smmadder: :walklikeanegyptian: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


i knew exactly what it was from the first time i saw it. great job brit!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The first time I saw it I wasn't sure...but once cupcake's mom said it was something wagging it's tail it was obvious, I felt kinda dumb. Now, all I see is that cute little malt shaking it's butt. Too cute!

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha. It is a little pale. It looked brighter in my art program. I moved the bump to hopefully 
make it more obvious. Next time no white background.


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 19 2008, 01:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653331


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 18 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653327





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2008, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653315





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653309





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653281





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651171





> i think its somethin waggin its tail lol.. i was trying to figure it out as well[/B]


 :smrofl: Haha!! I thought it looked like a girl doing the shimmy  
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's a maltese from the rear doing the bump. Don't make me come over there! :smmadder: :walklikeanegyptian: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


i knew exactly what it was from the first time i saw it. great job brit!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The first time I saw it I wasn't sure...but once cupcake's mom said it was something wagging it's tail it was obvious, I felt kinda dumb. Now, all I see is that cute little malt shaking it's butt. Too cute!

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha. It is a little pale. It looked brighter in my art program. I moved the bump to hopefully 
make it more obvious. Next time no white background. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I knew once Cupcake's mom said that too. But at first glance all I could think of was a woman shimmying her chest around, lol. It is really cute now that I know what it is  It was very creative


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated in first post!</span></span>


----------



## aggiemom99

OH! I see my baby. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I cannot wait to order a calendar.


----------



## lillady

OMG-Do I see Chloe on there next to the one reserved for Baby Katie? :wub: :wub: I hope I'm seeing right :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom

It's looking so good! Thanks Jaimie!


----------



## dr.jaimie

a friendly reminder....



SEND UR PICS IN!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99

Wonder if Joe thought about a mouse pad with all our furbabies pics? :innocent: Just wondering?


----------



## dr.jaimie

im waiting!


----------



## suzy25

Hi All.
I have no idea how to add Ali's hoto. lease somebody help me. Also I am a paid memberwhich waqs supposed to make the photo adding easier. But oooooops, I forgot. If someone could refresh my memory I would be ever so grateful.
Thanks Suzy


----------



## dr.jaimie

email the picture to [email protected]


----------



## suzy25

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 9 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647985


> well since joe's mass email i have gotten 13 emails today! its filling up[/B]


Hi Dr. Jaime,
What adorable malt babies you have.. I am relatively new here and adore the site. It has been so helpful. I am not that tech savvy but not bad. I have no idea howto send the pictures of my Ali to you. Also when I attch a pphoto, it comes out so large. I just want to be included. I did pay for the membership as I was told it is easier to ost pics. I really need some help with the site and the photos. Thanks so much in advance.
Regards, Suzy from Fl


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated! there r still 60 spaces left  i have a few that told me the pics r on the way


----------



## sophie

It's looking great, Jaimie!


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!


----------



## abbey

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655906


> updated![/B]


Dr. Jaimie, I sent in Abbey's this morning but I don't see her pic on the update...so does that mean you didn't get it? Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Abbey @ Oct 22 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655933


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655906





> updated![/B]


Dr. Jaimie, I sent in Abbey's this morning but I don't see her pic on the update...so does that mean you didn't get it? Thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]


i dont think i got it....can u resend?


----------



## casa verde maltese

Dr. Jamie - I just sent 3 emails to you w/my calendar cover tips.
I hope they make it to you!
Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Oct 22 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655953


> Dr. Jamie - I just sent 3 emails to you w/my calendar cover tips.
> I hope they make it to you!
> Thanks for doing this!![/B]


got em and they r already in the 1st post


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again


----------



## donnad

I have been so busy...I will take some pictures of Chloe tonight and send a picture of her by tomorrow.


----------



## jadey

looks wonderful :thumbsup:


----------



## precious paws

It looks fabulous! Good job, Dr. Jaimie. :rockon:


----------



## SicilianRose

Looks wonderful!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

thanks everyone. updated again. still 45 spots avail so send in ur pics if u havent yet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Hi Jaimie ...

I just sent you two pictures of Snowball via my AOL email address. I hope you can see them. If you see them ... chose which ever one you would like. As per my email note ... when I have time to figure out to post pictures here on SM ... I will do so. I want to share pictures of my baby!!! : )

Thanks if you can help get Snowball's picture on the calendar! I plan on ordering lots of calendars!

Marie


----------



## dwerten

Jaimie it is looking great -- good job


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I see my Snowball's picture ... along with all of the other precious and gorgeous furbabies!!!

Dr. Jaimie, thank you so much ... for all you are doing to make the Spoiled Maltese calendar look and be sooooo special! 

Joe, I want to thank you, too! 

Marie


----------



## dr.jaimie

BUMP


----------



## joyomom

Jaimie!!!!!!

You have done such a wonderful job! I love the cover - it looks so cute!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

saturday is the deadline!!! send in ur pics!


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!! send in ur pics!!! everyone makes the cover!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

it will be harder to guess the pics...i think half of them arent regulars but i have been labeling the pics if someone wishes to guess

********************************************************************

I'm trying very hard to become a regular. : ) 


Marie


----------



## Cupcake2007

i see heini, quincy and naddie!!!! lol the p's!!! aww this is soooo cute!!!!


Who is the little malt in the glasses!!! tat is to cute!


----------



## dr.jaimie

bump  bump!


----------



## precious paws

Thanks Dr. Jaimie! It looks great! :aktion033:


----------



## Mollygirl

Hi Jaimie, I have just sent you a pic of Molly via email, thanks.


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated....keep em commin'!


----------



## casa verde maltese

IT LOOKS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEINI

*so lovely :heart: all those little faces :heart:


jamie, you're doing such a great job. thank you very much*


----------



## dr.jaimie

there is still a row available so dont hesitate to send ur pics in! DEADLINE IS TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## sophie

It looks wonderful!!!! Look at all those beautiful malts! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## k/c mom

Wow, Jaimie! It looks so good!!! Look at all those Malts!!!


----------



## joe

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 31 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661693


> there is still a row available so dont hesitate to send ur pics in! DEADLINE IS TOMORROW!!!![/B]


i finally got one to send, bump bump bump, lets fill the final row !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

common! jack doesnt like being all alone on the bottom row! BUMP!!!


----------



## Gemma

I can give you a row of Sparkey, how is that?  I don't see Snowy and Crystal and Max and Bella  

looks really good Jaimie :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kara

Looking great...not much room to fill now.

Who is the the right of Dusty? Whoever it is is ADORABLE.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Hey I don't see 'The Divine Miss Lady"... did I miss her???? She HAS to be there!


----------



## dr.jaimie

LAST DAY TODAY!!! SEND THOSE PICS IN!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 1 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661988


> Hey I don't see 'The Divine Miss Lady"... did I miss her???? She HAS to be there![/B]



2nd row #4


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 31 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661912


> I can give you a row of Sparkey, how is that?  I don't see Snowy and Crystal and Max and Bella
> 
> looks really good Jaimie :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


snowy and crystal are there 3rd to last row in the middle. snowy is the running one with a ball in his mouth


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 1 2008, 04:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661983


> Looking great...not much room to fill now.
> 
> Who is the the right of Dusty? Whoever it is is ADORABLE.[/B]


That is Roscoe...not sure who the owner is on here


----------



## nikkivong

hi jaime, just sent in a submission for otis. Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Nov 1 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662174


> hi jaime, just sent in a submission for otis. Thanks![/B]


hes there now!


----------



## dr.jaimie

BUMP


----------



## dr.jaimie

i need 3 more!


----------



## dr.jaimie

I will give to 10pm central time. i have one spot left but have a pic for it if i dont get one. also if i get more than one i have two i can put together. so dont hesitate to send in!


----------



## k/c mom

Jaimie, it really looks great! Might as well leave an empty space because I bet that in about a week someone will come along begging to be added!! It always happens!! :goof:


----------



## joe

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 1 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662406


> I will give to 10pm central time. i have one spot left but have a pic for it if i dont get one. also if i get more than one i have two i can put together. so dont hesitate to send in![/B]


woo, i barely made the deadline :biggrin: great job Jaimie , i will start working on the pages this coming week


----------



## dr.jaimie

i can make room for 11 more so if i do get more it can happen. so please dont hesitate to send ur pics in. there is always room!


----------



## angel's mom

Jamie, I sent Angel's pic about 20 minutes ago, please let me know if you didn't receive it. Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok i have 6 spots i need to fill now so please send them even though time is up. if someone reading this doesnt see someone that should be on the cover please ask them to send a pic


----------



## mysugarbears

Great Job :thmbup:


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 2 2008, 06:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662169


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 1 2008, 04:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661983





> Looking great...not much room to fill now.
> 
> Who is the the right of Dusty? Whoever it is is ADORABLE.[/B]


That is Roscoe...not sure who the owner is on here
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh thanks...he is very cute.


----------



## dr.jaimie

bump! i still need some pics


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 2 2008, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662603


> bump! i still need some pics[/B]



Jaimie, I have already submitted a pic of Archie & Abbey together - I will send a separate pic of each of them if you need to fill up space......and I could disguise Tink as a malt....


----------



## Lois1103

Wow Dr. Jamie - this is awesome! What a beautiful cover!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99

Such beautiful faces. Thank you for doing this cover. I know it was time consuming.


----------



## Moxie'smom

great cover!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 5maltsmom

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 2 2008, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662603


> bump! i still need some pics[/B]


We're finishing up on baths today, so my goal is to get a good picture of all of them today and I will send it in today!!!!! (even though it may be midnight :brownbag: )


----------



## cindyj

Can you possibly tell me if you got/where is Puppers?


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (cindyj @ Nov 3 2008, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663385


> Can you possibly tell me if you got/where is Puppers?[/B]



when and where did u send it


----------



## cindyj

QUOTE (cindyj @ Nov 3 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663385


> Can you possibly tell me if you got/where is Puppers?[/B]


Sent several pic's twice to your email as well as the maltesecalendar email address, on Oct. 11th & again on the 20th. Can send again if need be. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## dr.jaimie

i have none from u. ru sure u spelled it right. ive been posting updates daily and asking if n e one didnt see their malt on there that sent pics in


----------



## fredasher

Jaimie,

Thanks for the great job on the cover. It looks wonderful. I know it had to have taken a lot of time and we all appreciate your hard work on this.

Thanks, again!
Sherry
Sophie's Mom


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Can someone tell me how and when we order a calendar? I don't want to loose out on getting one. Thanks.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668077


> Can someone tell me how and when we order a calendar? I don't want to loose out on getting one. Thanks.[/B]


When the calendar is complete, Joe will do a thread giving the link to the Cafe Press page where the calendar can be purchased! :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.jaimie

if anyone wants a copy for their comp background pm me with ur screen resolution and ur email and i will send u one


----------



## SueC

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662605


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 2 2008, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662603





> bump! i still need some pics[/B]



Jaimie, I have already submitted a pic of Archie & Abbey together - I will send a separate pic of each of them if you need to fill up space......and I could disguise Tink as a malt.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you find a Maltese disguise for Tink, let me know where I can get one; I've been looking for one for Cheeto, my Malt-wannabe...
then all I would have to do is put a dress on him-voila! my long awaited female malt!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 10 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668085


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668077





> Can someone tell me how and when we order a calendar? I don't want to loose out on getting one. Thanks.[/B]


When the calendar is complete, Joe will do a thread giving the link to the Cafe Press page where the calendar can be purchased! :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, that's great.


----------



## The A Team

I was just looking over the cover and may I add that we have some beautiful malts on Spoiled Maltese. 

Who owns the 7 malts!!!!!! Now that's no easy picture to get!!!!! I'm impressed :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 11 2008, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668402


> I was just looking over the cover and may I add that we have some beautiful malts on Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> Who owns the 7 malts!!!!!! Now that's no easy picture to get!!!!! I'm impressed :biggrin:[/B]



I agree - there are indeed so many beautiful malts.& I just recounted the 7 and I can't figure out who that is either!
I will work on my tear stains as well. *sigh* I have been remiss..


----------



## dr.jaimie

5maltsmom has the 7. i think she did a great job with getting them all togather too!


----------

